# Ariens remote deflector kit?



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

After using the 1999 Ariens two times I realize I really need to be able to control the deflector without stopping constantly.

Has anyone ever installed one of these?

Remote Deflector Control Kit [72405300] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

I'm assuming it's fairly simple, I'm just hoping I won't run into any problems or part's I'm missing being the machine didn't come with it originally. I assume, that's the entire point of the kit, but you never know.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> After using the 1999 Ariens two times I realize I really need to be able to control the deflector without stopping constantly.
> 
> Has anyone ever installed one of these?
> 
> ...


 Nice OEM kit and reasonably priced but I wonder about the attachment where the impeller mouth exits and where you would put the handle attachment.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Normex said:


> Nice OEM kit and reasonably priced but I wonder about the attachment where the impeller mouth exits and where you would put the handle attachment.


I'm 90% sure the handle bars have a slot for the handle under the plastic sticker.

The mouth I *assume* is the same.


I was hoping someone would say all machines shipped line mine and the remote kit was a dealer installed item.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I installed one on my 924508, 1128 Pro. The dash decal hides the slot for the lever. I simply trimmed the decal with a razor blade. The kit came with a new chute with attachment points for the cable. The remote control makes snowblowing much easier.

Richard


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Installed the kit today.
The only thing I'm kind of disappointed in is how stiff the lever is to move. Even if I don't have any pressure on the friction washers, it's very difficult to fight the strong spring on the deflector. And then add the friction washers to keep the thing in place, because of the strong spring fighting it, and it's it's quite difficult to move.

I mean I can, but you need to hold onto the handle bar to keep the machine from tipping. I oiled the rod that slides in the spring and all and it just seems to be the nature of the beast.

My dad's White / MTD works a ton easier with a two cable setup.

Any one else notice this?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Another member asked me what the diameter of this chute was so I took some pictures.

Hopefully these can help others down the road.


Unfortunately I couldn't figure out any easy way to measure the cable without taking things apart and I just didn't have time today.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

ChrisJ said:


> Installed the kit today.
> The only thing I'm kind of disappointed in is how stiff the lever is to move. Even if I don't have any pressure on the friction washers, it's very difficult to fight the strong spring on the deflector. And then add the friction washers to keep the thing in place, because of the strong spring fighting it, and it's it's quite difficult to move.
> 
> I mean I can, but you need to hold onto the handle bar to keep the machine from tipping. I oiled the rod that slides in the spring and all and it just seems to be the nature of the beast.
> ...


Is the friction in the chute or the lever? Does the lever move easy with the cable disconnected?
I'm noticing the heavy spring at the lever. Could it be overtightened?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about heading down to a hardware store or big box store and trying a different spring


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

dbert said:


> Is the friction in the chute or the lever? Does the lever move easy with the cable disconnected?
> I'm noticing the heavy spring at the lever. Could it be overtightened?


The lever is tightened no more than necessary to compete with the beefy spring on the chute.

The chute it self is fairly hard to pull down even without the friction of the lever, but it works.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> How about heading down to a hardware store or big box store and trying a different spring


The spring on the chute is something like 8" or 10" long.

Also, why would I change something Ariens engineered? I'm just confused as to why it needs to be so strong.

And as I said, from what I've seen two cable setups seem to work nicer.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> The chute it self is fairly hard to pull down even without the friction of the lever, but it works.


Thanks for making this thread. It appears that this could be used on my machine (924120) as well, perhaps. Though my manual lists a remote chute kit of 72406400. But my chute looks about the same, as does the underside of my dashboard. 

While they aren't giving the kit away, the price doesn't seem too bad to me, given that includes a whole new chute. 

You mentioned that aiming the deflector is fairly hard. I can't see the other side of the chute. On my stock chute, on one side there is a bolt you can adjust, to change the friction of the deflector, so it stays put, without being *too* tight. Does the new chute have something like that, for adjustment? 

If not, you could at least lubricate the hinge where the deflector joins with the chute. You could also lubricate where the deflector rubs against the chute, when it's aiming up/down. I'd use a dry lubricant for this, if possible, you don't want to attract sand/grit to areas like that. Bicycle chain lube that dries *dry* might be a good choice, etc. 

For those of us that are curious, feel free to post any additional pics of the deflector area of the chute


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

thees kits must be relatively new. i called ariens around 2010 to see if they made them and the told me they were too cost prohibitve to sell. glad they make them as my arms a too short to lean over to move the deflector. walking around the machine gets to be a pain as i have to pinpoint where i can throw snow.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I built mine using parts from a newer simplicity machine. It does not rely on spring pressure to hold it in place.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/26113-chute-control-mods.html


----------



## Baziboune (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello ChrisJ. Last year I installed a similar remote on my 2004 1128 924508 because my new driveway is trickier to blow and require me to constantly adjust the deflector. According to my dealer the kit for my blower was no more available so I order all separate parts except the chute and I made aluminium brackets to hold the spring and cable. After 1 winter it worked flawlessly without any further adjustment.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice job, sure looks "factory"


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Baziboune said:


> Hello ChrisJ. Last year I installed a similar remote on my 2004 1128 924508 because my new driveway is trickier to blow and require me to constantly adjust the deflector. According to my dealer the kit for my blower was no more available so I order all separate parts except the chute and I made aluminium brackets to hold the spring and cable. After 1 winter it worked flawlessly without any further adjustment.



Does yours seem fairly stiff and difficult to aim in either direction?
If I loosen the control, then it won't stay down so that's no good.


----------



## Baziboune (Mar 26, 2015)

I guess I found just the good amount of tension to put on the friction adjustment spring of the lever. Also since I riveted my homemade brackets without taking any measurement on factory installed ones I choose the position which gives the minimum compression of the chute spring knowing that I can always add a spacer later on the shaft of it's too weak.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am pretty close to ordering this kit, but my first question is, is this the chute where because of the depth at the bottom, when turned to the right, it will allow snow to be thrown back towards your face? 

What I would want to do and have to do is, modify the bottom and I would have to attach the older sprocket style turning ring from the older Ariens chute and attach the mounting bracket on to the side of the tractor body again. I would have absolutely no problem with turning the chute like this, because of when I did have it attached on my machine before my repower. It worked very well and kept the chute exactually where I wanted it, unlike the worm gear style.

The negative is, I would have to weld the sprocket style ring on to the bottom of this kit and this would cause some damage to the paint and a touch up job would have to be done. But I am sure that all of the work would be well worth it during the next snow storm.

Again, my biggest concern is weather the snow would be being thrown back to my face when turned to the right.


----------

